# Novice in search of a good beginners recipe



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello 
I am from the UK and a completely new to soap making.  Can anyone suggest some good  CP recipes for a beginner to try?  I would be very grateful for your suggestions.
Many thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

*Recipe for beginner*

Vegan's Delite and Shea Loves Me are the ones I started with.  You can find them at www.rainbowmeadow.com


----------



## nikkic (Jan 23, 2007)

http://millersoap.com/ is good too.  You can halve the recipes, just be sure to run them through a lye calculator (or a message board) to be sure.  

This is the first recipe I made

http://millersoap.com/USAToday/SoapArtUSAToday.html


----------



## Karina (Jul 19, 2007)

Me too!


If anyone has any other basic tried and true (and easy) recipes post them here for me. Thanks


----------

